# need help with labs



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

We had my 15 year old son's levels checked due to family thyroid issues and my recent cancer. They are listed below. My TSH level is 63 right now and I just cannot figure out if they are ok or not...

TSH 1.14 (.42-5.47)
TotT4 4.54 (6.0-12.5)


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The TSH is fine.

While a free T4 instead of the total would have been nice, the total T4 is on the low side.

Did they run any antibodies tests or other blood work?

What were the symptoms that caused you to run thyroid tests on your son to begin with?


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's all the pediatrician ran. I requested it because he has not gained any weight in the past 3 years. He is right at 100lbs. I am worried that he is not growing as he should.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

llhg71 said:


> That's all the pediatrician ran. I requested it because he has not gained any weight in the past 3 years. He is right at 100lbs. I am worried that he is not growing as he should.


That could be worrisome. Was the pediatrician concerned? Is he growing in height while staying at the same weight? (Which might be okay if he was a little overweight before...)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> We had my 15 year old son's levels checked due to family thyroid issues and my recent cancer. They are listed below. My TSH level is 63 right now and I just cannot figure out if they are ok or not...
> 
> TSH 1.14 (.42-5.47)
> TotT4 4.54 (6.0-12.5)


Hi! Is that range right for the Total 4? It does not seem right to me. Could you please double check and I will get back to you!

I hope you are on throxine replacement and that TSH is coming down?


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I double check and the numbers are correct for him. As for me, I see the doctor Tuesday to set up my radiation treatment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> I double check and the numbers are correct for him. As for me, I see the doctor Tuesday to set up my radiation treatment.


Well, then..................the FREE T4 is very low. 9.2 is mid-range of the lab provided.Your son's result is way below that and the pediatrician should have commented. No? Yes?

FREE T4 converts to FREE T3. FREE T3 is the active hormone.

Is your son lethargic? Does he have trouble concentrating? Any other symptoms besides the above; stunted growth you mentioned? No weight gain, I think I read?

And please let us know when radiation is set up so we can all keep our fingers crossed, keep you in our thoughts and prayers and whatever else it is we all do! LOL!


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have any other hormones been tested? The reason I am asking is that usually low TSH and low T4 mean that it's pituitary in origin.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peacesells560 said:


> Have any other hormones been tested? The reason I am asking is that usually low TSH and low T4 mean that it's pituitary in origin.


That too. You are so correct. Would be good to run a FREE T3.


----------

